# Cheap fixed gear bike, or parts



## adds21 (1 Aug 2011)

I like the idea of trying out fixed gear, but I'm not sure whether or not I'll take to it (partly because i live at the top of a hill, but mostly because I'm quite lazy).

So, I'm after a cheap fixie, or a frameset, and/or wheelset I could use to build one.

Anyone got anything in their garage they want to get shot of on the cheap?! I'm 171cm (5" 7), so would probably need a 54cm frame.

Edit: Or indeed a cheap geared road bike I could cannibalize


----------



## adds21 (1 Aug 2011)

adds21 said:


> I like the idea of trying out fixed gear, but I'm not sure whether or not I'll take to it (partly because i live at the top of a hill, but mostly because I'm quite lazy).
> 
> So, I'm after a cheap fixie, or a frameset, and/or wheelset I could use to build one.
> 
> ...



This can be ignored now! A friend at work has one I can use! Hurrah.


----------

